# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Pacman frog

## thinblueline96

What is the best water to use for your Pacman frog?

----------


## Cory

I use tap with declorinator ( Reptisafe) for expanding substrates and water dishes, and R/O for misting. I have never had any issues doing it this way health wise with any of my frogs.

----------


## thinblueline96

Thank you.

----------

